# Free SSBB Avatars



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

Super Smash Bros isn't too far away from being released here in the US.

So, I made four different SSBB avatars for any one who wants one (you can only pick one, please).

Call dibs on which one you want (ex. JP, I want #1). After you call dibs, please save the avatar to your computer and I'll delete it from this page so no one else will get confused and take it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I made these when we had the other server, and your avatar and information on the side was different...may look weirded now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These should fit forum rules...

So, here we are:

1. Given to Shuny

2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (size = 100 x 140)

3. Given to Phasher99

4. Given to drock360


Hope you guys like them


----------



## Phasher99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dibs on #3 please =D 
Thanks JPH !


----------



## Shuny (Mar 2, 2008)

Dibs on #1 please, thank you


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 2, 2008)

this topic distrubs me


----------



## drock360 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got number 4!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 10, 2008)

ignore this post


----------



## nugrosjp (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you make more variation?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 27, 2008)

dibs on 222222


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 4, 2008)

Can we get another 1 ? lol


----------

